# Benutzerverwaltung mit LEGIC-Leser



## sepp (27 November 2007)

Hallo Leute,


hab mal eine allgemeine Frage zu Benutzerverwaltung.
Hat von euch schon mal jemand die Benutzerverwaltung über Transponder bzw. LEGIC-Leser realisiert bzw. ist das überhaupt möglich um normale Passworteingabe der Siemensanwendunge mit einen LEGIC-Leser umgehen. 


Die konkrete Anwendung wäre bei MP370 mit WinCC flex (SPS 317T CPU), bei OP17 mit Pro Tool und bei Siemens Panal PCs mit WinCC 3.1(nicht mehr lange) bis 6.? (SPS S5 aus der 135 Serie und S7 aus der 300/400 Serie) die 4-5 Benutzer mit den vorhandenen Zutrittskontrolle und Zeiterfassungskarten (Firmenausweis) der Firma KABA (http://www.kaba.de/).
Da die Passwörter immer das selbe Problem haben das sie nicht lange „geheim“ bleiben wäre das einen ideale Lösung da die Ausweise nicht weitergegeben werden und mein Kollege und ich dann als Admin immer eine gute Kontrolle darüber hätten wer was darf. 


Da ich mich schon im I-Net und hier im Forum umgesehen habe und eigentlich nichts in der Richtung gefunden habe hoffe ich einfach das dass hier schon einer gemacht bzw. darüber Nachgedacht hat.


Danke im voraus:s15: 


Gruß 


Sepp


----------



## Lazarus™ (27 November 2007)

Das kannst du sehr einfach realisieren, indem du deine Karte einliest und den Userlevel dann in eine Variable legst.
Über diese Variable kannst du dann die Elemente (Knöpfe, Eingabefelder etc.) Bedienbar und/oder Sichtbar machen...
Dadurch hast du dann auch die entsprechende Granularität etc... Also die Normale User/Passwortverwaltung ist dann unnötig...
Ist schön einfach dann, wenn es neue User etc. gibt, brauchst nix machen und das Passwort abgucken ist dann auch vorbei.
Also eigentlich eine Rundum gute Sache das...

Gibt aber auch einen Haken... Die Audit-Trails sind dann auch nicht mehr zu benutzen, dafür musst du dir dann eben selber was zusammenscripten


----------



## sepp (28 November 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort aber an so was in der Richtung hab ich auch schon gedacht.

Aber die Idee hab ich dann ganz schnell wider verworfen da wir dann alle Projekte entsprechend abändern müssten und ich relativ faul bin. 

Und es ist ja nicht nur 5 Karten die weitergegeben werden. 
Auf Anhieb fallen mir 30 Operatoren, 10 Handwerker(2 Elektr., 8 Mech.) 4 Entwickler, 2 Sachbearbeiter und 2 Admins ein die eingepflegt werden müssten.:sm25: 

Ich hoffte das einer ein Tool kennt das „direkt“ :twisted: auf die Benutzerverwaltung zugreift (vielleicht auch als WinCC bzw. WinCC flex Script da wir die OP17 über kurz oder lang eh austauschen müssen:sb3:  ).


----------



## Harry (21 Dezember 2007)

Ich habe bei rund 10 Maschinen eine Lösung mit Legic-Leser integriert.
Nach langer Evaluation sind wir zum Schluss gekommen, dass der persönlich Legic (welcher auch für Zutrittskontrolle, Zeiterfassung, Kaffeeautomat verwendet wird) am besten geeignet ist das Problem mit den allen bekannten Passwörtern zu umgehen.

Da es ebenfalls darum ging, in bestehenden Anwendungen diesen Zusatz einzubinden, habe ich folgende Lösung gewählt:

- Der Legicleser sendet zyklisch die Legic-Nummer des Legics, welcher sich im Lesebereich befindet, an eine CP 
- Der empfangene Code wird mit den Daten in der Benutzerdatenbank verglichen. Wird ein angelegter Benutzer identifiziert, so wird über einen Steuerungsauftrag der ihm zugewiesene Passwortlevel ans Panel übertragen
- bei Logout oder nach Ablauf einer gewissen Zeit wird ein Steuerungsautrag mit dem PW-Level 0 übertragen

Ausser dass ein Bereichszeiger für Steuerungsaufträge im TP/OP definiert sein muss und die Logoutzeit auf dem HMI-Panel auf O (=nie) eingestellt sein soll, sind keine Eingriffe in der Visu erforderlich. Dies macht auch eine nachträgliche Integration einfach. 

Als "Komfortsteigerung" habe ich dann noch ein paar zusätzlich Dinge vorgesehen:

- Benutzerverwaltung und Rechtevergabe über das TP (Ohne dies müssten die Benutzerdaten über das PG in einem DB editiert werden)
- History der letzten 100 Anmeldungen mit Datum, Zeit, Name (bringt eine gewisse Rückverfolgbarkeit. Ausserdem machte ich die Feststellung, dass viel bewusster am TP hantiert wird, wenn der Mitarbeiter weiss, dass nachvollziehbar ist, wann er an der Maschine war)
- Möglichkeit, die PW-Ebene manuell zu verringern 

Gruss

Harry


----------



## sepp (27 Dezember 2007)

*Will haben*

Hi Harry,

genauso hätte ich mir das auch vorgestellt. :s1: 

Aber ich bin zu doof das ich die passende Hardware im Netz finde:sb8: , das beste was ich gefunden habe war ein Lesemodul mit 8 IO's das die Verwaltung intern macht und über die IO's mit der Steuerung "komuniziert" 
natürlich hätte wir an auch noch die "sehr günstige" Verwaltungssoftware benötigt. :sb9: 

Welchen Legicleser habt ihr den im einsatz? 

oder bist du selbstständig und implementierst uns die Funktionalität in unsere anlagen :lol: 

Gruss

Sepp


----------



## sepp (17 Januar 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe heute die DE vom Dezember in die Finger bekommen, in der ich einen Artikel über die Produkte der Firma Deutschmann Automation gelesen habe.
Da habe ich dann auch den Schnittstellenkonverter gefunden, der evtl. was für meine Anwendung wäre. 

Hat jemand schon mal Erfahrung mit dem hier
http://www.deutschmann.de/produkte/...erter/unigate_cl/unigate_cl_-_profibusdp.html gemacht.

Bin für jede Info dankbar. 

Gruß

Sepp


----------



## tiefflieger (18 Januar 2008)

... schaut mal hier.
Klingt recht interressant.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/26481978

Werde mich mal in der nächsten Zeit damit beschäftigen. Interessant ist, dass dabei Euchner eingesetzt wird. Siemens hat doch auch RFID, glaube das heißt Mobi oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe bei uns etwas ähnliches vor. Hierbei geht es darum bestimmte Funktionen der Visu (und ggf. auch der Anlage) freizuschalten.
Hierzu wurde mir von Fa. Kaba der "B-Net 9107" als USB-Scanner der Chips für 295,- € angeboten. Dieses Gerät würde seine Daten z.B. in eine Tastur-Eingabe oder alternativ in ein ASCII-File zurückliefern. Das erstgenannte wäre dabei für mich der Einstieg in weitere Funktionen.
Vielleicht ist die Info ja brauchbar ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## andre (18 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich hatte etwas ähnliches auch mal geplant.
Da wir die LEGIC-Chips als Zeitdatenerfassung benutzen bin ich auf die Firma Kaba http://www.kaba.de/workforce-manage.../Bedanet-91-05/24286_11416/bedanet-91-05.html gestossen. Wir haben das wieder verworfen aber vielleicht hilft dir das:
http://www.kaba.de/24286_11526/bedanet_9105_de_pdf.pdf
Das Teil hat eine RS485 Schnittstelle.
Hast du schon mal bei dem Lieferanten eurer Zutrittskontrolle nachgefragt?

Gruß Andre


----------

